
Evan You: Vue in 2016 - rmason
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-in-2016-8df71d98bfb3#.hvfwq96e3
======
k__
> Is It Just Hype?

Who is to say?

I think the "hype" about Vue comes greatly from the fact that some people are
disenchanted.

Ember switched from MVC to components to play with the cool kids, which made
it complete new framework and then the forced usage of CLI with their idomatic
tooling (who else uses broccoly!?) in current times, where everyone builds
their own stack was a step in the wrong direction for many.

Angular failed people multiple times, first with its steep learning curve,
that didn't grow out of reliable features, but more out of over engineering,
and then with the break to ng2, which didn't fix any of the problems, but just
moved them in a different direction.

React is nice and has a small API that most people get rather fast, but the
whole Flux/Redux fights back in the day didn't help. I use Redux at work and
have the feeling 1/2 of my code is some action/store boilerplate that I
wouldn't have needed with Ember.

To me, Cycle.js + TypeScript is the future, but I also thought this about
LiveScript. I constantly have the feeling I find awesome tech somewhere, but
it just doesn't get widespread use.

